# General Questions



## LoKe (20 Feb 2008)

I've read several topics in these forums and they've been an incredible help.  However, I have some questions that I haven't found clear answers, and some questions I've probably forgotten the answers to.  Rather than ask them all in existing threads, I figure it'd be best to just compound them into one, adding more as I come up with them.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

1.  Chewing tobacco.  This is sold at the Canex, correct?  At which times would a recruit generally be able to chew?  Breaks and evenings?  

2.  Kit.  I've read several threads and get different opinons on this.  I've been told to bring two shave kits, one for use, one for inspection.  Now, I planned on doing everything legit, but am I just being naive?  The man I spoke to this morning at the recruiting center even suggested I do this, so I'm kind of leaning towards it.  Basically, if I am found with an inspection kit, what kind of trouble am I looking at?  Also, if I decide to go with only a single kit, how much time would I be spending cleaning it? 

2a.  I have the list of required items, but I'm wondering a few things.  First, what should I buy before I go, and what should I buy when I get there?

3.  Haircut.  It's been suggested that I pay for one when I get there.  I hear that it's the best way to ensure a good cut.  My question is...will I have the time to get one on the first weekend I arrive? I'm sure it would be quick, but I don't know how busy the shop would be, and if I'll have too much to do during my first day.

4.  Clothing.  The instructions say to wear clean, proper clothes on my first day.  Would Khakis and a button down shirt suffice?  As for shoes...I have some Nike Air running shoes, white, clean; would these be acceptable?

5.  I have a...large duffel bag that my parents bought me for Christmas for training.  The dimensions are about the same as the standard laundry basket, but maybe half a foot longer.  Would this be too big or too small?

6.  Saluting.  I know this will be covered when I get there, but I prefer learning as much as possible before I do something so that I'm prepared and have a little less to worry about.  *Who* do I salute? When and where do I *not* salute someone?  

7.  I'm going in for Navy, and unless I'm mistaken, I should be training along with everyone else (Army, Air Force), is that correct?  If so, will we all be wearing the same thing, or will I be wearing the Navy uniform?

8.  I'm sure this is a silly question, but it's an interest of mine.  After training, is there some kind of "class ring" given out or available for purchase?  I'd like to have something like that...I know the U.S. Army/Navy/etc have one, and the idea always appealed to me.

Again, these are just minor questions which I'm sure will be answered when I get there, but like I said, I love to be prepared.

So, any help you could offer would certainly be appreciated.  I look forward to joining your ranks soon!


----------



## fire_guy686 (21 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> I've read several topics in these forums and they've been an incredible help.  However, I have some questions that I haven't found clear answers, and some questions I've probably forgotten the answers to.  Rather than ask them all in existing threads, I figure it'd be best to just compound them into one, adding more as I come up with them.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 1.  Chewing tobacco.  This is sold at the Canex, correct?  At which times would a recruit generally be able to chew?  Breaks and evenings?
> ...




Hopefully that helped you out a bit. Good luck.


----------



## benny88 (21 Feb 2008)

Good post Fireguy, I only have a couple things to add for LoKe:

2. Search "ghost kit" on this site, theres been lots of talk about it. You shouldn't really need it, and if you find that it helps, you can always buy an extra toothbrush when you get there.

5. Thats about the size of the bag I brought and it was fine. My only problem was carting stuff away AFTER course, I didn't feel as though I was issued enough bags, so err on the side of large. But like fireguy said, not a big deal.

6. Do NOT salute when you get there, wait for the cap badge or feel hefty wrath.

8. Only at RMC  : (haha kidding for all you "ring knockers") You'll likely get together with your course and have t-shirts made though.


----------



## siege (21 Feb 2008)

Just make sure you don't leave a spitter around for inspection, I can imagine that wouldnt turn out good haha


----------



## LoKe (21 Feb 2008)

Some great replies here!  All of this certainly puts me at ease.  I'm trying to make my first two days as easy to get used to as possible.


----------



## 2 Cdo (21 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Some great replies here!  All of this certainly puts me at ease.  I'm trying to make my first two days as easy to get used to as possible.



Loke, follow your instructions from your recruiting centre and then follow all instructions from your staff once on course. No need to try and get ahead, your staff will teach you everything you need to successfully complete basic training. Thousands before you have done it, and all without any prep work or internet advice. Good luck and like the Nike commercial says, "Just do it". ;D


----------



## LoKe (26 Feb 2008)

New question:

I swear in on the 28th...less than 48 hours from now.  It's still so surreal and I imagine it will be until the first week of training.

Basically my question is mostly simple: Would other people be swearing in at the same time/place?  As in...will it be a group of people doing it all at once, or is it one at a time?  What's the process like?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> New question:
> 
> I swear in on the 28th...less than 48 hours from now.  It's still so surreal and I imagine it will be until the first week of training.
> 
> Basically my question is mostly simple: Would other people be swearing in at the same time/place?  As in...will it be a group of people doing it all at once, or is it one at a time?  What's the process like?



Quite a few threads about that already


----------



## LoKe (26 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Quite a few threads about that already


Then search I shall. =]  I made a quick pass through Google, but for some reason didn't even think to use the search on the forums...woops.


----------

